# Clip In Hair Extensions



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently decided I want some added length/volume for my hair for nights on the town. Thinking of buying some clip in extensions from here:

Luxy Hair

Any tips for a first timer? The tutorials make it seem easy to put them in but appreciate other tips to make sure they blend right. 

Also, how do you maintain them?


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

Etsy has some great handmade ones!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I'm too old for long hair, but like the idea of the Halo Ring :- Hair Extensions With No Clips - The Halo Is Back - YouTube


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Cosmos said:


> I'm too old for long hair, but like the idea of the Halo Ring :- Hair Extensions With No Clips - The Halo Is Back - YouTube


You're never too old for long hair. Guys love long hair.


----------

